# Big walleye



## billybob7059 (Mar 27, 2005)

Seen this on the bass forum so I thought I'd ask it here. What do you think is a big walleye/saugeye on inland waters?? 21 inches or bigger?? 5lbs and bigger??? And where is the best lake to take one in ohio???


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I would say for inland lakes a big walleye would start for me at 24". Lakes I would suggest are limited to the few I fish. I know last week a guy caught 2 - 8 lbers back to back days last week on Ladue. Not alot of walleye in there but you can find some big ones. 3 - 10 lbers confirmed caught last year during the summer. Berlin has some nice fish also.

Lake Erie is a different story! There I would consider at 28" your starting to talk big. I consider anything over 30 " world class. Fishon got one last weekend 33-1/4" That's HUGE!


----------



## JIG (Nov 2, 2004)

24 and up. They ALL hold big walleyes but some are easier than others to fish because of water tables. They are gettin hungry! :B


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

What is a water table? Is that like a food shelf? Anyway, I think a 24" fish is a big fish on inland lakes. I don't have any idea which is the best or easiest as I haven't fished many of them.

CG


----------



## cummins_man (May 16, 2006)

33-1/4" is a really nice fish. When we hit Erie we usually boat at least 2 or 3 29" pluss fish. To me those are big walleye.

Inland lakes, big is the one larger than the other ones in the cooler, right?
(if you're fishing for dinner)


----------



## ill be on the water (Jun 5, 2005)

I havent caught enough biggins inland to really say. I did catch one huge 8.5 lber trolling at springfield lake, a lake that I didnt even know had eyes in it. But I guess I would say, 5+ lbs is big??


----------

